# Photography online courses and education



## scottkinfw (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried Lynda.com or some other subscription service? I would say I am intermediate (with expensive taste in gear). I want to improve my skills greatly. I am very passionate about photography, but unfortunately, have to work so I just can't take off to a photography school or internship. Therefore, I will have to educate myself and practice on my own time.

I have been working it hard, and studying books, web material, etc., and making progress, but really want to make advances.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MCL (Jan 11, 2014)

Have you tried or looked at what now is KelbyOne?


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Has anyone ever tried Lynda.com or some other subscription service? I would say I am intermediate (with expensive taste in gear). I want to improve my skills greatly. I am very passionate about photography, but unfortunately, have to work so I just can't take off to a photography school or internship. Therefore, I will have to educate myself and practice on my own time.
> 
> I have been working it hard, and studying books, web material, etc., and making progress, but really want to make advances.
> 
> ...



Dear scottkinfw.
Would you please go to County or City Public Technical College in your home city, And There are so many Non-Credit/ Cerificate, Photography Classes ( Night Time), Where I go in every semester--In my Home County---13 Weeks, 3:00HR. per Night, And At the End, I get the New Knowledge and Certificate too = $ 65 to 90 US Dollars---Yes, I live in Small town " APEX " , Wake County, North Carolina.
Yes, The Class start from The Beginner, Intermedieat, and For the PRO Level, Both Shooting and Studio Light.
Well, On-Line class is great for the Good Brain, BUT for me, Old and SLOW, I prefer sit in the Class, talk to the Teacher and Shoot with the Teacher and Classmate on field trip..
Good Luck
Surapon


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 11, 2014)

I suggest kelbyone.com. I have bought a yearly subscription and I am very happy with the quality of courses.


----------



## brett b (Jan 11, 2014)

Kelby Training is fantastic, even for professionals. I guess it is now kelbyone.com. The annual subscription is very reasonable.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks all.

Surapon, I can't commit to an organized class with fixed time due to my crazy schedule. By the way, I love your posts.

Scott.



surapon said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever tried Lynda.com or some other subscription service? I would say I am intermediate (with expensive taste in gear). I want to improve my skills greatly. I am very passionate about photography, but unfortunately, have to work so I just can't take off to a photography school or internship. Therefore, I will have to educate myself and practice on my own time.
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Jan 11, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Has anyone ever tried Lynda.com or some other subscription service? I would say I am intermediate (with expensive taste in gear). I want to improve my skills greatly. I am very passionate about photography, but unfortunately, have to work so I just can't take off to a photography school or internship. Therefore, I will have to educate myself and practice on my own time.
> 
> I have been working it hard, and studying books, web material, etc., and making progress, but really want to make advances.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott, I have been using Lynda.com for about 4 years now, initially I tried it for Photoshop help, then expanded my use to Apple Computing, Programming, Camera skills etc, it's an extremely useful site all in the one spot.

Some of the lessons etc are available through others free, adobe TV etc, but I pay the yearly subscription at Lynda and have enjoyed the use of the site, they update a lot of their lessons as new iterations of Apple, Windows, Adobe Photoshop, Light Room etc come out, so you pretty well always have something to help you into the newer system.

As I mentioned Adobe TV is good as well, and it's free.

Mat Klaskowsci has a free online set of tutorials for LR, easy to watch, unlike Kelby, I like the content on his online site, I just find the chap himself a little hard to take, but that's just personal preference.

Other than that, down here in Australia there are several Colleges that offer online mostly internship in the Arts, including Photography, if your based out of the US I'de say there would be a load more of these types of course approaches.

Good Luck with which ever way you decide to progress.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you Efka

I used to belong to Kelby, and totally forgot about them. I will give them another look. What was I (not) thinking.

Scott



Efka76 said:


> I suggest kelbyone.com. I have bought a yearly subscription and I am very happy with the quality of courses.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you Eml.

I love your work.

sek



eml58 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever tried Lynda.com or some other subscription service? I would say I am intermediate (with expensive taste in gear). I want to improve my skills greatly. I am very passionate about photography, but unfortunately, have to work so I just can't take off to a photography school or internship. Therefore, I will have to educate myself and practice on my own time.
> ...


----------



## JonB8305 (Jan 12, 2014)

I absolutely love Lynda.com. 

Can't wait to get a standalone monitor so I can have a lesson open and the program open on one screen to really get into the courses.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 12, 2014)

+1 for lynda & Kelby ... I've had their subscriptions for several years and have learned a great deal from them.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2014)

brett b said:


> Kelby Training is fantastic, even for professionals. I guess it is now kelbyone.com. The annual subscription is very reasonable.



+1


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Jan 12, 2014)

I am also a big fan of Lynda.com. It has been a while since I subscribed to Kelby, but if I recall Lynda had a much broader range of content at least at the time.

I am a big fan of dual monitors and will play the course on one while I follow along and take notes on another (for things like learning Photoshop). I am also a big fan of Ben Long's courses on Lynda.com as I find him both informative and fun to watch. During the holidays I actually watched a few with my folks and brother while they were visiting as even though they are not photographers watching him was still fun.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Jan 12, 2014)

+1 for Lynda & Kelby from me, too

Recently I found creativelive.com and joined some of their free live-streamed classes. I really liked the courses: good teachers, well presented information and tons of it. Unfortunately they don't seem to offer some kind of general subscription package but you have to buy the courses individually (if they're not live streamed at the moment). So in value for money Lynda & Kelby are first for me, but some courses from creativelive might show up in my shoppingcart in the future as well.


----------



## lenstrack26 (Jan 12, 2014)

I also like CreativeLive. Their range of courses has expanded enormously. It is possible to watch a course free at night on the day of initial presentation. After that, one has to pay for the course. Even with that, it is generally worth it. Of course, there are countless YouTube bits that might be of interest, though quality is highly variable. Finally, B&H offers a lot of info for free. Good luck!


----------



## cid (Jan 13, 2014)

Great topic!

I already knew about lynda.com, but kelbyone.com and also creativelive.com look awesome too. 

Thanks guys


----------

